# convert foreign language text to postscript



## kb6rxe (Nov 3, 2010)

I have some Lithuanian text I want to print on my Postscript printer. The text has some special characters not in the ASCII set. The characters look ok in emacs when I open the text file but when I use a2ps, the special characters are not properly rendered. 

Is there another program like a2ps which will properly render the Lithuanian characters? Or is there another method?

Thanks.


----------



## jalla (Nov 4, 2010)

print/enscript may do it. Don't know about your language, but enscript handles the Scandinavian characters correctly (Ã¦-Ã¸-Ã¥).


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 4, 2010)

I installed enscript, read the man page and tried a couple tests but didn't get good results. Do you have an example that works for you?


----------



## jalla (Nov 4, 2010)

On a search to expand my cultural knowledge I found that your national characters are covered by ISO Latin4. enscript apparently supports ISO Latin1/2/3, but not 4. Sorry:r


----------



## kb6rxe (Nov 9, 2010)

the convert program in ImageMagick does an ok job.
convert text.txt  text.ps

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kb6rxe (Apr 6, 2011)

I was able print my Lithuanian text on the postscript printer but it was a pain trying to get margins right and the text clear, etc. So now I copy the text file to a Windows XP box. XP has no problems printing properly on my cheap printer.


----------

